# 2023 Paph Forum



## JasonG (Dec 13, 2022)

Save the date. The Paph Forum is coming back in 2023 with an in-person and virtual option. Registration details to follow.

Date:1/21/2023
Location (in-person): 8814 Kensington Parkway Chevy Chase, MD 20815

Speakers:
Ross Hella (Mini Paphs)
Bill Goldner (kovachii Hybrids)
Frank Cervera (Phrag culture)


----------



## Ray (Dec 13, 2022)

What facility is at that address?


----------



## JasonG (Dec 14, 2022)

It is a church. The event will be in a large event hall.


----------



## PeteM (Dec 14, 2022)

I will be attending


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 14, 2022)

Will the speakers be the only vendors or will there be others?


----------



## JasonG (Dec 15, 2022)

We are finalizing the list of vendors but as of now there are at least two others lined up and a third in consideration. Once those details are nailed down, I’ll be happy to post, just don’t want to get the cart out in front of the horse.


----------



## Paph Paradise (Dec 15, 2022)

Paph Paradise will be selling there. It's been a while and the Forum is a great group.

Dave


----------



## mSummers (Dec 15, 2022)

I’ll be attending.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2022)

Hmmmmm, I'm going to see Bill next week. I have to check public transportation to this venue.


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 16, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Hmmmmm, I'm going to see Bill next week. I have to check public transportation to this venue.


Don’t miss it!! Worth whatever it takes to get there.


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 16, 2022)

I will be there with bells (and slippers) on


----------



## bjw86 (Dec 17, 2022)

southernbelle said:


> I will be there with bells (and slippers) on


Did you mean bell(es) on?


----------



## JasonG (Dec 17, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Hmmmmm, I'm going to see Bill next week. I have to check public transportation to this venue.


Hey Eric. There is a bus stop about a block away (right on Connecticut Ave). The Bethesda and Silver Spring metro stops are just about equidistant from the location.


----------



## FrankRC (Dec 22, 2022)

Hope to see you all there. I am planning on bringing some divisions I have never parted with in the past.


----------



## JasonG (Dec 23, 2022)

Vendor list as of now below. Might be one more.

Paph Paradise
Woodstream
Frank Cervera
Ross Hella/Deerwood Orchids
Cove Corporation
Jeff Morris


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2022)

JasonG said:


> Hey Eric. There is a bus stop about a block away (right on Connecticut Ave). The Bethesda and Silver Spring metro stops are just about equidistant from the location.


Hmmm, had to change the trip and couldn't go to Woodstream. May be the way to go. Thanks.


----------



## JasonG (Dec 29, 2022)

Adding another vendor.

Sunset Valley Orchids.
I’ll post the link for registration this afternoon.


----------



## JasonG (Dec 29, 2022)

2023 Paph Forum Registration

Not sure this is going to work. Click on the link and select this icon when prompted.


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 29, 2022)

JasonG said:


> 2023 Paph Forum Registration
> 
> Not sure this is going to work. Click on the link and select this icon when prompted.


Jason, it works if I click the link, not the photo. I should be registered with a PayPal payment for in person.


----------



## JasonG (Dec 29, 2022)

Great. I saw it come through. Yes sorry, the picture was just to show what to click on when you hit the link. See you there. So exciting watching the spikes develop and trying to guess which ones will make it to the forum.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 3, 2023)

Unfortunately, we had to change our plans and can't make it in-person this year. Bummer!! I hope someone takes and posts lot of pictures.


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 4, 2023)

Djthomp28 said:


> Unfortunately, we had to change our plans and can't make it in-person this year. Bummer!! I hope someone takes and posts lot of pictures.


It would have been great to meet you!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 4, 2023)

southernbelle said:


> It would have been great to meet you!


And your baby!


----------



## FrankRC (Jan 4, 2023)

Djthomp28 said:


> Unfortunately, we had to change our plans and can't make it in-person this year. Bummer!! I hope someone takes and posts lot of pictures.


You will be joining virtually?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 4, 2023)

Linus_Cello said:


> And your baby!


Ellis may be more bummed than me. 


southernbelle said:


> It would have been great to meet you!


Same here! But hopefully next time.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 4, 2023)

FrankRC said:


> You will be joining virtually?


Yes. I am glad we have that as an option.


----------

